# What to do after the shot?



## Spartans8989 (Jan 28, 2009)

Im going to brave the elements in the morning with my son before he goes to school and try for a turkey with his x-bow. I'm wondering what the heck I do with the bird after the kill. If its a nice one I'm sure we will think about getting it mounted. Does anyone have a link to something on youtube or anything on what you do with the bird as far as prep. for the taxidermist or prep. for cleaning to put on the table, or both. Any help appreciated. I'm pretty good at cleaning my own deer and cutting myself just not sure what to do with a turkey.


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

Pretty easy to mount yourself, at least a fan and beard mount with feet or just spers I just cut of the fan making sure I get enough feathers and trim all meat and fat off as I can and cover it up with borax and be sure to not get feathers all bloody or wet and don't put it in a plastic bag. Just fan the feathers out with pins to shape it how you want. And get a board and cut out your design or buy one. And breast is good meat but the rest of bird is or in my expierence tuff , I did smoke legs once not to bad maybe stew would be ok buti am sure you can find a video, but they really are simple to do
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DGF (Nov 23, 2000)

Here's a link to a sticky in the taxidermy forum regarding DIY fan mounts. As far as cleaning the bird, if you type in 'cleaning wild turkey' on you tube you will find some decent videos with different ways to go about it depending on if you want to pluck them, breast them or skin them. Good luck! 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=232755


----------



## Spartans8989 (Jan 28, 2009)

ok, I watched a few youtube clips and got an idea now. Just wondering if you got a real nice bird you wanted to do a full mount on then you probably wouldnt go after the breast meat or anything right? I like the idea of DIY board mount with the tail feathers and beard and spurs too.


----------



## Spartans8989 (Jan 28, 2009)

My boy got one! A nice Tom with about a 6 inch beard! It was sweet. We set up ijn the snow and put 3 decoys out and in about 15 minutes this one came right into the decoys and he smoked it with his x-bow and a spitfire gobbler getter! Done! It was sweet! One happy Dad! He is 11


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

Congrats to him!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## bows bucks n beards (Jan 10, 2011)

Congrats to your son!! Cant wait to get pics and the full story!!!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

That is awesome! Congrats...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Congrats to your son!!! I've been watching the boards for the success stories and it sounds like he's the 1st to report punching a tag!


----------



## 2Lungs (Mar 18, 2008)

Congats to you and your son.


----------



## SuperHunter18 (Oct 23, 2004)

Awesome Job! Need Picture!


----------



## Spartans8989 (Jan 28, 2009)

Waiting for the wife to get home from work to help with the pic. thing!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Congrats to you and your boy!!!


----------



## Spartans8989 (Jan 28, 2009)

not sure if this worked


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

most taxidermist will skin it for you and save your meat which you can come back and pick up. just call around if you want a full mount. that way they skin it properly and you still get your thanksgiving feast.


----------



## bigfishunter (Jan 2, 2011)

Northerner said:


> That is awesome! Congrats...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DGF (Nov 23, 2000)

Congrats!


----------

